# Fumagillin-B Dosing



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I am about to order Fumagilllin-B for the bees. None of the catologs show any dosing rates.

What do colonies require?? I assume weak colonies take less.

The 2 gram bottle says it makes 20 gallons but again no dosing info.

Thanks


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

There is an instruction insert in the package. The quantities are in metric units so you may have to take out your calculator to convert grams to teaspoons, etc.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Dick....... 

I have not ordered it yet so I was hoping someone had the dosing instructions so I could order the correct amount.

Anyone have the instruction sheet??


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Got it!! Thanks......... 

b) Wintered Colonies

1. For fall feeding of colonies being packed and where late winter treatments are not possible or practical, feed 10 mL (2 teaspoons) of the fumagillin preparation in 9 L (2 gallons) of syrup. It may be advisable to have combs 2, 5, 7 and 9 in the second brood chamber empty for storage of such syrup for a more lasting control.
2. Mix 1, 9.5 g. bottle of fumagillin in 385 litres (85 gallons) of syrup and feed 9 L (2 gallons) of the syrup mixture to each colony.
3. For colonies wintered without packing and where late winter treatments are possible:

* fall (mid-September) - feed 5 mL (1 teaspoon) of the fumagillin preparation per colony in 4.5 L (1 gallon) of syrup.
* late winter (late February or early March) - feed 5 mL of the fumagillin preparation per colony in 4.5 L of syrup.
* early spring (late March or early April) - if analysis indicate high levels of nosema, feed 5 mL of the fumagillin preparation per colony in 4.5 L of syrup.


Here's a link.

http://www.gov.mb.ca/agriculture/crops/honey/bha01s01.html


----------



## Deano (Sep 4, 2004)

some of the old timers ,30 years experance plus tell me that in mississippi ,because of short winters and warm days in winter we do not need to treat ,with fumagillin. last year i treated for every thing.did not lose one hive.should i go ahead and do my thing or listen to the pro's .


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

There is much debate on treatments. As far as anti-biotics like terramycin I stay away from them.

Fumagilin-B is my only treatment spring and fall.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

> some of the old timers ,30 years experance plus tell me that in mississippi ,because of short winters and warm days in winter we do not need to treat ,with fumagillin. last year i treated for every thing.did not lose one hive.should i go ahead and do my thing or listen to the pro's .


Going on my 9th year here in Tucson, Arizona and I haven't treated my hives with anything, yet.

Haven't lost any either. Not to mites, nor nosema, nor AFB, nor EFB, nor anything else.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>some of the old timers ,30 years experance plus tell me that in mississippi ,because of short winters and warm days in winter we do not need to treat ,with fumagillin. last year i treated for every thing.did not lose one hive.should i go ahead and do my thing or listen to the pro's .

It's your choice. I have VERY long VERY cold winters and have NOT treated with Fumagillin or Fumidil for 31 years. In other words, never.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

FUMAGILIN-B by Medivet Pharmaceuticals Ltd., Alberta, Canada

To Make 1 gallon syrup;
Use 1/2 gal water, 1 rounded teaspoon Fumagilin-B, 8 lbs sugar.

Fall Dosage:
After all honey supers have been removed, feed at following rates.
a) 2 gal for each 2-chamber colony (approx 30,000 bees).
b) 1 gal for 1-chamber colony (approx 18,000 bees)
c) 3/4 gal for ea 5-frame colony (approx 8,000 bees)

Heavily infested colonies that will no longer take syrup may be sprayed repeatedly, directly onto bees, frame by frame w/ 1:1 syrup containing 2 g of Fumagilin-B per liter of syrup.

Feed additional UNMEDICATED syrup to desired colony weight for wintering.

Store in a cool place, protected from sunlight. Can be opened and resealed w/o any detriment to active ingredient.

Betterbee Catalog, 2005, p51 - $12.50 per 1/2 gram bottle.

Hope this helps . . .


----------

